# On the patch again...



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Wish me luck motherfuckers.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck! Your recent abstinence will make it easier since you'll have no sex to smoke after!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually that makes it harder, nothing to distract me from my urges. The first time I quit I had a girlfriend so I just humped every time I had a smoking urge.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just hit Tim Hortins whenever you're having a craving, I know a lot of people who had that work for them.

...sure, they're now addicted to Tim Hortins coffee...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not a big coffee drinker


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Actually that makes it harder, nothing to distract me from my urges. The first time I quit I had a girlfriend so I just humped every time I had a smoking urge.



Three words my friend... A Pet Sheep!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I do have 4 dogs and 2 cats...


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I do have 4 dogs and 2 cats...



Surrounded by pussy and bitches. I'll send you some duct tape! 

(Sorry, that was just wrong!)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

My motivation right now is the money. The less money I spend on smokes, the more I can use to pay off my debt. The quicker that happens the quicker I'll be buying another house to put my dungeon (and gear).


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 5, 2007)

^^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

What? You want me to keep smoking?


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What? You want me to keep smoking?



I think he meant my post! Noble pursuits to be sure! Smoking costs WAY too much!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

No shit, at $11 a pack, it's just crazy. I can't even imagine how much money I've dumped into smokes the past 12 years or so.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

$11 a pack! Jesus Mary and Joseph!


I can remember, waaaay back in the day, when I smoked, and first started, cigs cost (US) .95 cents a pack. The most I ever paid was a buck fitty for my old brand, Marlboro Lights.

Fuck.


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, my post was in response to Bill's. You just post whored in there before me. 

You obviously make too much money already JJ. I gave up buying smokes when they went up to $6. That was more than ridiculous enough for me.

Of course it wasn't the money that was my main motivation. It was the smell, the discoloration on my walls, the heavy chest when you wake up after a night of drinking and smoking about 3 times more than normal, stinky fingers (not the good kind), washing ashtrays, oh and you know...........the strong possibility of a really shitty disease that I'd already watched more than enough people fall victim too.

But hey, we all gotta have our reasons! 



The Dark Wolf said:


> $11 a pack! Jesus Mary and Joseph!
> 
> 
> I can remember, waaaay back in the day, when I smoked, and first started, cigs cost (US) .95 cents a pack. The most I ever paid was a buck fitty for my old brand, Marlboro Lights.
> ...



Welcome to Canada..............GIVE ME YOUR WALLET!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck man!!!

For $11 a pack those cigarettes ought to give you a reach a round.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> Yeah, my post was in response to Bill's. You just post whored in there before me.
> 
> You obviously make too much money already JJ. I gave up buying smokes when they went up to $6. That was more than ridiculous enough for me.
> 
> ...



I don't make too much money, I just buy smokes instead of other things. I smoke(d) about half pack a day, so thats $33-$44 a week, so that's roughly $150 a month. That's around $1800 a year. That pays for most of a KxK, a tube amp, whatever. I smoke outside so I don't have discoloration of the walls, and I actually enjoy the smell of smoke. The disease thing, well, we have to die from something, and I don't know if I'll live long enough to get cancer anyways  So money is a good motivator, and not coughing up lung butter all the time. I do make a decent amount of money, but that's money that could go to something else instead of buying smokes.



ohio_eric said:


> Good luck man!!!
> 
> For $11 a pack those cigarettes ought to give you a reach a round.



That would make it entirely way too hard to quit


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't believe the "stinky fingers" comment went right past you without retorte.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't consider it stinky because I enjoy the smell of both


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 5, 2007)

^ Mmmm, snatch that smells like somebody butted one out in it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would make it entirely way too hard to quit



I thought about that right after I submitted it. I mean if cigs gave reach a rounds JJ would have smoked his lungs out a long time ago.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> ^ Mmmm, snatch that smells like somebody butted one out in it.



That would be so fucking hot.


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would be so fucking hot.



 Ohhhh, you're going to need so much more than luck. 









_.....like therapy. LOL_


----------



## ElRay (Nov 5, 2007)

Good Luck man.

Ray


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)

G. luck, mofo!


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 5, 2007)

in order to help you out,i will now smoke twice as much(thus leaving less cigs for you)and this will cut into my other smoking habit,but for you,i'll do it!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, just had my first bout of inexplicable rage. Went to my car, turned it on, and then counted my money and realized I didn't have enough change. I could have punched the window out. But I didn't smoke.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, just had my first bout of inexplicable rage. Went to my car, turned it on, and then counted my money and realized I didn't have enough change. I could have punched the window out. But I didn't smoke.



Good work! Keep it up!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Why do cigarettes have to make life so much better yet be so bad for you and expensive?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, just had my first bout of inexplicable rage. Went to my car, turned it on, and then counted my money and realized I didn't have enough change. I could have punched the window out. But I didn't smoke.



That's right! Keep the positive attitude!




* psp lights one up.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

playstopause said:


> * psp lights one up.



Motherfucker.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 5, 2007)

cause' thier like chicks and drugs,you don't really want to do them,cause' you know it will end up bad,but you do,and they feel so good!


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

More money for the dungeon. That alone is enough motivation


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Motherfucker.






:smokesaverylargetopqualityimportedcubancigar:


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

playstopause said:


> :smokesaverylargetopqualityimportedcubancigar:



And pole


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Lee said:


> More money for the dungeon. That alone is enough motivation



I can set up more shackles, and finally get that puppy cage installed in the pedo-van.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)

Lee said:


> And pole



I think you confuse me with Stitch.


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can set up more shackles, and finally get that puppy cage installed in the pedo-van.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I only had 3 hours of sleep last night too, I sure picked a hell of a day to start quitting  I'm trying so hard not to fall asleep on my keyboard.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can set up more shackles, and finally get that puppy cage installed in the pedo-van.



 Fucking JJ.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

This shit is putting me in a weird mood, as you guys may have noticed from my recent reprimands in the PC&E forum


----------



## JBroll (Nov 5, 2007)

$11 a pack?

Goddamn, that buys you two nice fucking cigars down here. Not grocery-store brown cigarettes...







... good fucking shit. We're talking 'I just sent my wing over Russia with instructions to bomb key targets and cause World War III, because I'm just that badass about protecting our precious bodily fluids' cigars here. Jesus, why not just give up on tobacco and spend that on pot instead?

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't smoke pot  Maybe I should start.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 5, 2007)

NO!

Jesus, if you're not already high as a fucking kite... no. Trying to have a discussion without having one of your bizarre fetishes get involved is already like trying to tapdance in a mine field... 

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I hear crystal meth is the in thing these days. I wonder if that will satisfy my cravings...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

Day 2...Must....not....smoke....

Maybe just LOOKING at smokes will satisfy my urges.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 6, 2007)

Stay strong!


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck, bro.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

You can dooooo eet!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

I need a fake smoke. I have the patch, so obviously it's not lack of nicotine that's driving me ape shit.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 6, 2007)

find those candy cigs,just the motion of hand to mouth with those helps i hear,me,i smoke like a train and i'm waiting for death to smack my ass down.i need to quit too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

When I quit I chewed on shit left and right.

The physical memory of that action is mega strong. Get some toothpicks, or like said,m candy cigs. Something. It'll help tremendously.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm usually a lazy fucker but this is robbing me of my will to do anything. I feel like Garth with the suck cut on.


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

it sure does SUCK!

[/anyways]


i consider myself pretty lucky in that i only smoked for about a year, so kicking the habit wasn't too difficult. though, still 12 years later, every now and then i'll see them and want them.

my advice? self inflicted pain. now, i'm not talking about going all emo on us, but rather, try going for a run. the pain and severe lack of breath you'll encounter should be enough to take your mind off the urge to smoke


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 6, 2007)

good luck man.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

Leon said:


> it sure does SUCK!
> 
> [/anyways]
> 
> ...




Actually smoking feels really good when you're out of breath. Maybe it's the lack of oxygen, kind of like auto-erotic asphyxiation or whatever  I think I just like smoking way too much... I need to find me a hypnotist around here that does the whole quitting smoking thing, and as a bonus I can get a video of me acting like a chicken or doing something fucked up


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

well, you could always turn your money-losing oral fixation into a profitting oral fixation...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd be too picky with my clients though, and hot chicks don;t usually need to pay for that kind of service


----------



## El Caco (Nov 7, 2007)

Stay strong JJ, I'm almost 24 hours without a smoke now. So far it hasn't been too hard, every time I have a craving I take another swig of brandy. I'm not on the patch though, I'm going cold turkey.

The third day is usually where I trip up so we will see how I go.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 7, 2007)

Good luck dude! I just signed up for a gym membership today so I'll probably be following you soon....or...maybe not.....I love my nicotine....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't sleep. The last 2 days I've only slept about 2-3 hours a night. I'm going to see about taking the afternoon off of work to just take it easy. The really shitty part is that my lungs feel worse now than if I had drank a shit ton of booze and smoked 2 packs of smokes


----------



## El Caco (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 for the lungs feeling like shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

I imagine it's just kicking my ass for years of abuse, getting back at me. They better calm the fuck down or I'll snort some Drano for revenge.


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd be too picky with my clients though, and hot chicks don;t usually need to pay for that kind of service



then clearly in your nicotineless delirium you missed the gay joke 

from what i've heard, the first couple days are the worst, which is both your mental and physical withdrawal. after a week or so, it'll get better.

i mean, you'll still want to smoke (i still do from time to time), but your body should be in better shape.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a tiny headache, but other than that the physical withdrawal isn't too bad, except I can't sleep. Some people say you aren't supposed to sleep with the patch on, but I read the book that came with it front to back and it didn't say in it anywheres that you shouldn't sleep with it on. Even the urge to go outside and smoke (mental urge) isn't that bad now, it's just the "triggers" or whatever, like getting in my car to go to work, etc.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2007)

at those lungs! Tame them, like ah... Drew's liver!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

Cue the JJ's Lungs joke account with a pair of cancerous, blackened lungs for an avatar.


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

that doesn't sound too bad then. of course, not sleeping will only make mood swings worse 

have you tried any sleep aides?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2007)

EDIT: Probably shouldn't say my original comment

No. I don't have any. I can get to sleep, I just can't stay asleep for very long.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, an update: I'm off the patch, but not smoking. I haven't had a smoke since I started this thread. I'm not doing too bad, but every now and then I want to crack someone's head open and steal the cigarettes that lie within. That's where they get cigarettes you know...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Good for you, dude.  My dad passed from smoking related illness. Trust me, we all gotta go, but you DO NOT want to go that way.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, an update: I'm off the patch, but not smoking. I haven't had a smoke since I started this thread. I'm not doing too bad, but every now and then I want to crack someone's head open and steal the cigarettes that lie within. That's where they get cigarettes you know...





Good for you dude.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 23, 2007)

Honestly the first 2 weeks are the worst and then the first few months. Not sure about you, but I seriously can't stand the smell of smokes now and it almost makes me puke thinking of smoking again. I tried Nicorette and it really worked.

Good job getting this far!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2007)

I quit for a year and a half and I still loved the smell of cigarettes. It's like a really sketchy ex-girlfriend that's hot and wants to bang, you know you shouldn't and you'll end up catching something, but it feels really good at the time.


----------



## Leon (Nov 23, 2007)

consider it the same scenario, only, she'll probably give you cancer


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 23, 2007)

I dated a girl once, and she had one of them birth control patches on, and I was like "What is that?" and she's like "It's the patch, for sex.", and I was like "You're trying to quit?"

Well, apparently she wasn't...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> consider it the same scenario, only, she'll probably give you cancer



Hmmm....the deciding factor would have to be how nice are the tits?


----------



## Leon (Nov 23, 2007)

not good! (NWS)

[action=Leon]finds medical images interesting, but they're not for the weak of heart, or stomach.[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> not good! (NWS)
> 
> [action=Leon]finds medical images interesting, but they're not for the weak of heart, or stomach.[/action]



fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Leon (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2007)

Dude I am so happy for you... Honestly I'm suprised and very happy for ya


----------



## Universalis (Dec 2, 2007)

Lee said:


> More money for the dungeon. That alone is enough motivation



I'm just curious...how much is it for a home over there?
Let's say an average apartment in an average zone of an average city/town, just to get the idea.

@ JJ: quitting is easier than you think. you can do it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats jj!


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, an update: I'm off the patch, but not smoking. I haven't had a smoke since I started this thread. I'm not doing too bad, but every now and then I want to crack someone's head open and steal the cigarettes that lie within. That's where they get cigarettes you know...





Congrats on being smoke free for this long, brah.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

Universalis said:


> I'm just curious...how much is it for a home over there?
> Let's say an average apartment in an average zone of an average city/town, just to get the idea.
> 
> @ JJ: quitting is easier than you think. you can do it.



I don't know really, I bought a house with 2 acres of land for just under $100,000. That was an older mini home though, just outside of the city, the land was gorgeous though, nice and private, 3 car garage. I planned to build a nice house there eventually but the then gf had other plans  You can get a pretty nice place for $150,000. I don't know if compared to where you are if that's a lot but if it is I imagine your salary for whatever you would do would probably be higher as well.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 3, 2007)

at the tags


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2007)

Still not smoking. I've had some urges but I haven't given in yet. Sometimes I just remember how nice smoking felt, then I have to kick myself in the balls to try and condition myself to think "smoking = crushed testicles".


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 10, 2007)

Whatever works I guess.


----------



## Leon (Dec 10, 2007)

smoking = bad breath

bad breath + date =/=


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2007)

This is me we're talking about. My dates last about 5 seconds anyways, or as long as it takes for me to talk about skinning her face and eating it.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2007)

Five seconds, then? I'm impressed. Congratulations.

Jeff


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 10, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Still not smoking. I've had some urges but I haven't given in yet. Sometimes I just remember how nice smoking felt, then I have to kick myself in the balls to try and condition myself to think "smoking = crushed testicles".



That's some impressive flexibility. Have you considered gymnastics?


----------



## Nerina (Dec 12, 2007)

yay JJ! 
I will be going through this with you, as I have decided that I really need to stop as well, the way I look at it, its better to suffer now for three weeks then live a healthy life than to enjoy now and die young......


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 13, 2007)

That stretchy girl is.......................AWESOME!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 13, 2007)

Nerina said:


> yay JJ!
> I will be going through this with you, as I have decided that I really need to stop as well, the way I look at it, its better to suffer now for three weeks then live a healthy life than to enjoy now and die young......



Suffer for 3 weeks? I was quit for a year and a half and I still thought about smoking  Wasn't like I'd smother 100 babies for a smoke (okay, we all know I'd do this anyways) but I definitely thought about it. I hear every year it gets easier and easier to not think about it. I have to check the date of this thread to see how long it's been for me. I'm actually not doing all that bad anymore.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 13, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Suffer for 3 weeks? I was quit for a year and a half and I still thought about smoking  Wasn't like I'd smother 100 babies for a smoke (okay, we all know I'd do this anyways) but I definitely thought about it. I hear every year it gets easier and easier to not think about it. I have to check the date of this thread to see how long it's been for me. I'm actually not doing all that bad anymore.



  

Keep it up and you will be rewarded in heaven! er... somewhere!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm already being rewarded with more money, which right now I don't care about  If I was living on my own and paying a mortgage then I would definitely see the benefit...in saving mode it's hard to see benefits of money


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 17, 2007)

good luck bro.

+Matt


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2007)

JJ, good luck, it is hard to quit smokes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 20, 2007)

Still doing good. Had a couple days at work where I thought I might start again, but I made it through


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 20, 2007)

Abhorred said:


>









I think I'm in love.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 20, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I think I'm in love.



Me too. I always wanted a chick who could lick her own snatch. That'd be hot


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Me too. I always wanted a chick who could lick her own snatch. That'd be hot



or better yet eat her own ass


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


>




What? I didn't say


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 20, 2007)

it's her breath


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> or better yet eat her own ass



Or could bend over and lick your balls while you're doing her.

























































In before the close!


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 20, 2007)

and seacrest out!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2007)

Playing scales to a metronome REALLY makes me want to smoke.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 24, 2007)

JJ, anytime you need to smoke, just yell "NYUUUUUU~" at the top of your lungs as cute as you possibly can.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2007)

Peeing on the floor optional?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 24, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Peeing on the floor optional?



Mandatory, actually.


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 24, 2007)

the sad part is what will JJ do after he has sex with... well... everything? just walk away.. no you need to have that after sex smoke damnit! G00D LUCK JJ!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

dude, i haven't had a cigarrette in four days, and i'm going fucking apeshit.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 24, 2007)

Psychoface said:


> the sad part is what will JJ do after he has sex with... well... everything? just walk away.. no you need to have that after sex smoke damnit! G00D LUCK JJ!



Same thing he always does- buy a new fridge to preserve the flesh.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude, i haven't had a cigarrette in four days, and i'm going fucking apeshit.



Take it out on your guitar. Right some brutal shit out of anger and agitation. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 24, 2007)

Now that you've quit smoking, when are you going to quit sniffing under-aged girls' panties? I'm pretty sure that's out of the question though.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Take it out on your guitar. Right some brutal shit out of anger and agitation. Keep up the good work



AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

i don't have a guitar with me right now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 25, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Now that you've quit smoking, when are you going to quit sniffing under-aged girls' panties? I'm pretty sure that's out of the question though.



Why in the world would I want to quit that?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 25, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why in the world would I want to quit that?



Your right, I posted that when I was intoxicated (by the scent of under-aged girls' panties of course).


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 2, 2008)

the way I got back into smoking was a succession of three girlfriends in a row who liked 'after-sex ciggarettes'.

No more smoker girlfriends for me.


----------

